# [Insert word] is a pain



## shadowx

Hello all. I am trying to say _Holidays are a pain_, but I am not sure what word should be used as "pain". I know that sakit is translated as pain but it seems to concern being sick or having an illness. I am guessing it cannot be used in this context? I am trying to say that holidays are annoying basically. Any help would be very much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Inglip

Nakakaitira.

The root word will be 'irita' which means 'Irritate, annoy, vex etc.' 

'Nakaka' is the prefix coming from the affix 'Maka-' which means to feel or experience something. 'Nakaka' being the present tense of the prefix. 

Now as for holiday, it would either be 'bakasyon' which means vacation. But I see you're british like me, and we would use 'Holiday' differently to our American friends. So if you're reffering to some sort of day off of work, like Easter, or Bank Holiday, then use tanglish (Tagalog-English) since there isn't a word for holiday in that sense, according to my pinoy friends. So the sentence is - Nakakairita ang mga holiday
Or if you mean vacation - Nakakairita ang mga bakasyon.


----------



## shadowx

Thanks very much Inglip. I also appreciate you explaining more about the "nakaka" prefix, it was really helpful. I think I can also confirm what your Pinoy friends said about there not being specific phrases for specific holidays. My mum always uses the English phrases when saying for example "bank holiday", but then again she almost always speaks Taglish as opposed to pure Tagalog so if there is a literal translation then i don't know! But in Filipino, English words have naturally assimilated into the language over the years due to American rule so it not unnatural for many English words to be present anyway.

So may I just confirm please? There is no literal translation of "pain" in this sense, the word for "irritate" (nakakairita) is used instead ... did I get that right?


----------



## DotterKat

This is yet another case wherein no direct equivalency exists between Tagalog and English. For the expression "holidays are a pain", the Tagalog equivalent would need to specify _how_ the holidays present such a negative experience. Also, the use of _holidays_ would be acceptable, unless one wanted to specify_ a holiday_ (like undas, kapaskuhan, etc.)

*Nakakapagod* talaga ang holidays. Holidays can be so* tiring*.
Kung minsan, _*nakakainis*_ / _*nakakayamot*_ / _*nakakabugnot*_ talaga ang holidays. Sometimes, holidays can be so _*irritating*_ / _*aggravating*_ / _*exasperating*_.
Minsan _*nakakainip*_ / _*nakakatamad*_ ang holidays. Sometimes I get so bored / so lazy during the holidays. (Or Holidays can be so_* tiresome *_/ *wearisome*). 
As per Inglip's response, you can also use _*nakakairita*_ for _*irritating*_.
In slang, one might even say Minsan *nakakabato* ang holidays (roughly, Sometimes the holidays can be so stupefyingly boring.)

Obviously the variations can be endless once one starts to specify the reasons (in Tagalog) why the holidays are a pain (the visitors are annoying, the heat, crowds, traffic jams, expense, etc.)

Alternatively, one can imitate the English idiom more closely with expressions like:

Kung minsan, _*sakit ng ulo*_ lang ang holidays. Sometimes, the holidays can be a big _*headache*_ / a big problem.

However, my preference would still be to specify how the holidays are such a pain when speaking in Tagalog if only to address the not uncommon response (_Bakit naman?_) I normally get when I throw out such non-specific phrases or idioms. In English, when I say_ Holidays can be a pain_ I usually get the response _I know_ and that is the end of that conversation. Not so in Tagalog.


----------



## shadowx

Wow, many thanks for that DotterKat. I appreciate all the different adjectives you gave as well. By the way, just one more question please if you don't mind. How come when saying "sometimes" you used both _kung minsan _and just _minsan_? When is it necessary to add "kung"?


----------



## DotterKat

Strictly speaking, the adverb of frequency is *kung minsan*. However, in everyday speech _kung minsan_ and _minsan_ are interchangeable.


----------



## mataripis

also "Nakakasuya".(annoying/irritating)


----------



## mataripis

shadowx said:


> Wow, many thanks for that DotterKat. I appreciate all the different adjectives you gave as well. By the way, just one more question please if you don't mind. How come when saying "sometimes" you used both _kung minsan _and just _minsan_? When is it necessary to add "kung"?


1.)Sometimes= Minsan    2.) But sometimes= kung minsan/pero minsan


----------

